# LEDs mit Photoshop, wie ?



## spritzkuchen (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mit PS solche LEDs wie diese erstellen können. Grundsätzliche Erstellung des runden Körpers usw. ist schon klar, aber wie bekomme ich die Effekte auf die LED, also so wie hier. Hat da mal jemand eine detaillierte Beschreibung zur Hand ?



Danke


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Oktober 2003)

Kenn mich zwar mit Photoshop nicht wirklich gut aus, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es sich um sowas hier:

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_button07.php

im Kleinformat handelt.


----------



## subzero (7. Oktober 2003)

War grad erst hier nen Thread darüber. Blätter mal etwas... bestimmt unter den ersten 10


----------

